# The Daft Punk Hybrid Orchestra Sound



## Jordan D Smith (Dec 20, 2020)

I spent some time recently having another listen through the Tron: Legacy score. Holy cow, I forgot how well Deft Punk melded the organic nature of that 85 piece orchestra with their iconic analog synth work. It’s inspired me to want to try and write some music in that style.

What synth libraries would be good to nail that sound? Given NI’s U-he sale, is there anything in that batch that could work?


----------



## ryan-Phayder (Dec 26, 2020)

I think they used Zebra on the score, so I'd start there for the pads. Diva can cover some of the area of the Moog Voyager. Microtonic for synth drums.


----------



## Pier (Dec 27, 2020)

U-He Diva or Repro should get you close.

Also consider The Legend by Synapse Audio and Knifonium, both on sale now too.


----------

